# Oxygen Absorbers



## DontNo4Sure (Jun 29, 2011)

Wondering if anyone else had this problem I have three bags of 100 oxygen absorbers that I have has since March of 2012 thay will not activate. Opened the first package about a week ago bag was sealed, absorbers were soft, cut one open everything look good, buy they will not activate, open second bag this morning, same thing. Does anyone know if they have a shelf life, researched on internet can't find anything relating to this problem. Called LDS this morning they are replacing them, but would like to know if anyone besides me has ever had this problem.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know much about oxygen absorbers, but I do know they need to be kept in a tightly sealed package or they absorb oxygen. I keep mine in glass jars that are tightly closed. If yours were kept in plastic bags, know that plastic is permeable and there is a limit on the time they will work because they will absorb oxygen through the plastic.

How do they "activate"? Do you mean begin absorbing oxygen? How are you testing them? By putting them in something and waiting for the packaging to collapse, such as a mylar bag? One of the ways to know if oxygen absorbers are absorbing oxygen is when they change color.

This is great article on oxygen absorbers, written by Denis Korn, the man who introduced them to food storage.

http://learntoprepare.com/using-about-oxygen-absorbers/



> Using & About Oxygen Absorbers
> 
> By Denis Korn - who introduced the use of oxygen absorbers into the emergency food and outdoor recreational foods industries in the early 1990's while owner of AlpineAire Foods.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Like Weedy says, store in a bag they will over time absorb oxygen cause even vac sealed bags over time will allow air through.

I keep my spares in a mason jar what I vacuum seal. Only way yer gonna keep em long term.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

If I open a package and have a few left over I put them in the smallest possible mason jar, fill it with rice and put the lid on. They seem to keep a bit longer that way. I figure the rice takes up space they don't have to try to remove the oxygen from.
Looking forward to finding out if you figure out what the problem is.
Moose


----------



## DontNo4Sure (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. All of the O A were in the original plastic pouch they came in, pouch was sealed and collapsed from no oxygen in it. After sealing a mylar bag two days later it had not drawn down, removed the O A packets they were the same as when I put them in the bag, contents inside had not hardened, remove sever packets from canning jar where I stored them after opening the factory bag put them on a counter for a couple of day, nothing the same as when I removed them from the jar. I have been vacuum sealing for several years and never had this problem, just curious to see if anyone else had heard of such a thing.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Oxygen Absorbers Information*

Math Formula for calculating how many to use, very confusing ????.
http://www.sorbentsystems.com/o2absorbers_1.html

How to make them at home.
http://www.truthistreason.net/how-to-diy-oxygen-absorbers-for-food-storage

And explanation of the many different types and their assign use.
http://www.agelessoxygenabsorbers.com/

hope this can help the many users out there.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 4, 2013)

DontNo4Sure said:


> Thanks for the replies. All of the O A were in the original plastic pouch they came in, pouch was sealed and collapsed from no oxygen in it. After sealing a mylar bag two days later it had not drawn down, removed the O A packets they were the same as when I put them in the bag, contents inside had not hardened, remove sever packets from canning jar where I stored them after opening the factory bag put them on a counter for a couple of day, nothing the same as when I removed them from the jar. I have been vacuum sealing for several years and never had this problem, just curious to see if anyone else had heard of such a thing.


They don't work that fast. Give them longer and see how they do.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sometimes they don't pull down really tight. That doesn't mean they haven't worked. If I remember correctly the air in the bag is 78%+/- nitrogen. The absorber may well have absorbed all the oxygen and left the nitrogen. I'm not explaining this well, hope you understand.

Was the indicator tab still pink? What kind of food are you sealing up?
Moose


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Moose33 said:


> Was the indicator tab still pink? What kind of food are you sealing up?
> Moose


Are you confusing oxygen absorbers with desiccant? I have never seen oxygen absorbers with indicators, but desiccants sometimes have them.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Are you confusing oxygen absorbers with desiccant? I have never seen oxygen absorbers with indicators, but desiccants sometimes have them.


Nope, pretty sure I'm not confusing the two. Every package of O2 absorbers I've seen has a indicator tab in it. All I've seen are pink when sealed from the factory. When you open the package it turns blue/purple when exposed to the air. When I have leftovers I put the indicator in the mason jar. This way I know they're still good. The indicator turns pink again after awhile. I've never used desiccants for anything.
Moose


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

dirtgrrl said:


> Are you confusing oxygen absorbers with desiccant? I have never seen oxygen absorbers with indicators, but desiccants sometimes have them.


I think they mean the "pink eye" indicator that comes in the package when you buy the absorbers. I keep those in the mason jar with extra unused absorbers so I know if they are still working. 
On the subject of the thread I have come across a couple items that just don't seem to "pull down" the way most of my packages do. Butter sprinkles and pasta. No matter what I do or how many O2 packets I add they just don't draw down as tight as oats, corn, rice and such do.
I console myself with the idea that maybe those items off gas some other vapor other than oxygen and can't be absorbed. If that's the case, then O2 is still taken out and the purpose is served. Pasta keeps well just on the shelf without special packaging so I figure I've still added some shelf life to it. I have had a few other bags in buckets that seemed to have pinholes and wouldn't allow the packet to do it's work and tighten up. New bag and new packets did the trick. Do allow a couple days for oxygen to be absorbed, though before deciding there's a problem. Some take longer than others.


----------



## DontNo4Sure (Jun 29, 2011)

Update: It appears that 02 absorbers do have a shelf life. The one I was trying to use were approximately 1 1/2 years old, some were in quart jars and two full packages of 100 were in the original packages, I got some new one from LDS and they work perfect, after opening package put the packets in quart jars, when i am packaging food in Mylar bags usually after opening the jar three of four time the packets in the jar begin to get warm which means they are working. So i guess the moral of the story is don't purchase more than you will use in less than a year. Education can be expensive.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I haven' had that problem before cause after I open a bag, I vacuum pack the remaining absorbers either in bags or in jars...
I have had problems with mylar bags letting go after awhile and they are hard to seal so I just use my Foodsaver, works like a charm compared to the mylar... I still have a lot of bags left but don't plan to use them, I don't find them reliable myself... Plus I learned the hard way that mice can still chew threw them


----------



## rubybluedress (Jan 19, 2014)

I ordered my oxygen absorbers from LDS, too. The first ones I got worked great. The second order, some of them didn't get hot and didn't suck in the sides of the mylar. Also, a lot of them felt kind of damp. My 3rd. order was my last. Hardly any of them worked and most felt damp. I stopped using mylar and am sticking with dry canning in glass jars. I have never heard of indicator tabs in oxygen absorbers .


----------



## katunk (May 31, 2013)

I just buy the cheap hand warmers at Wal Mart (cheap if bought in the summer). Same thing works same way. When I did use ox absorbers I kept them in a small mason jar.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

katunk said:


> I just buy the cheap hand warmers at Wal Mart (cheap if bought in the summer). Same thing works same way. When I did use ox absorbers I kept them in a small mason jar.


not at all recommended by anyone with common sense .... there's absolutely no type of regulations involved .... not food grade like 02 absorbers .... just a pure crap shoot when you use them .... your long term food storage is your insurance policy against future hunger ... you willing to gamble with your family's future welfare .... better off going to the casino to scratch that itch


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I lost a several bags of oxygen absorbers before I read (on this forum) about repackaging them in canning jars. I also vacuum seal the canning jars just as one more step. I'm sure some of you may think that's over-kill; but, I do because I can.


----------

